# Ever lose them small things?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Fiance has pretty much assured me i can't get anything that's expensive and small :chair: 

2yrs ago, lost pair of oakley's, so bought another one, lost that one shortly afterwards. 

bought a ipod video had only for two weeks, aint got a clue where that is tried backtracking nuttin.

Countless times u cant find that tv remote, i think someone would make a butt load of $$$ if they invented a beeper tv remote. Where push a button on tv and it makes the remote control beep so u can find it. 

Now only if i knew how to make it lol


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Haha, nice job Marty.

I'm in the same situation....I can't find my cell phone.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Lemme put it this way....

It was free with my plan, LOL.

Its not really that bad....Samsung T309.....What's yours?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Osiris, I just so happen to have invented something to help you with your problem. Not only does it make your remote beep, it can make up to six different things beep. It's a set of a transceiver and a sixpack of beeper attachments you can put on anything you might lose. Push the corresponding button on the base unit, and your missing items beeps like crazy. Think it'll sell?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

Definitely. I'd buy it.

That would really help since I know my phone is somewhere in my house and the battery is dead so I can't call it.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

But what happens when you lose the transceiver? LOL
BTW, try the sofa....they eat everything.


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

have you looked through your fiance's stuff? hmmm...maybe she/he is taking all your "small things" and pawning them. i could happen.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

lol baby_baby i had a nokia 6010, then i ran into the water with it in my pocket at the beach. But the thing still friggin worked. only the buttons on one side didnt work, they are indestructible. now i have a SLVR that i bought on ebay.


----------

